# Are these rocks alright?



## MPC (Jan 18, 2008)

I have leftover Carderock. It's a mica-schist quartzite. Was thinking about putting them in the tank. Didn't see anything in the library and didn't know if they were safe to use. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## cugar (Jan 5, 2003)

I did a search of your rocks and they should be fine in your tank. :thumb:


----------



## cugar (Jan 5, 2003)

Here is a copy of some pics, let me know if this is what you have.

http://www.carderock.com/pallets.pdf


----------



## MPC (Jan 18, 2008)

cugar said:


> Here is a copy of some pics, let me know if this is what you have.
> 
> http://www.carderock.com/pallets.pdf


Cool! Thanks cugar. That's exactly it! The tumbled stone! I went ahead and cleaned them and started to boil them. They look nice and stackable, and I figured I could use them instead of blowing $3/lb on anymore holey rock or lace rock. This hobby ain't cheap. :x


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I realize this is an old thread, I just got some of these exact rocks. How are they working for you?


----------

